# Two questions for you muskie guys



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, I've decided to actually get an honest muskie rod. Been lucky and got a few in on my bass rods and it's a hoot. Time to get the right equipment. Looking to spend maybe $100 or so. What would you recommend? Looking at Bass Pro's muskie rod. And I was thinking about the muskie show in February. Would it be worthwhile to make a run up there from SE Ohio and see what rods there might be for sale?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

It sounds like you are going to cast not troll. If you are going to cast average size baits and not BIG spinners, cranks, or glide baits, your medium heavy to heavy bass rods, 7' to 8' in length should work just fine. If you decide to cast BIG baits or troll, you may want to consider a specialized rod/rods. 
John


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

I should have added that info. Yes, I'll probably be casting. And this summer the buddy and I were finding them with Huddleston swim baits and some larger hard swim baits. We landed one approaching 48 inches with my Bass Pro shops cranking rod. (Didn't bring it into the boat. That is another need, a much larger net. Brought it along side and took some pictures and turned it loose.) Didn't do to bad of a job, but it had some serious bend in it. I was thinking about a 7 or 7 1/2 medium heavy muskie rod.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Do yourself a favor look at 8' or longer rods. That will make it easier on your back after a long day casting and figure 8's.

The Bass Pro rods are great for the money. You're not gonna save alot of money if you drive to the show.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sounds good. Thanks for the tip. I'll get one headed this way from Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like the drive to the musky show would be a valuable experience even if not to come for a rod. It's a good chance to put some rods in your hands, as well as, take in some seminars where they will be speaking on what tackle is best. My .02.
The guys are right about the 8' Bass Pro Rod. I've had one for about 10 years now and it's still my favorite for lighter tackle and also doubles as a good trolling rod.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The show is definately a good time to get a rod. If you're looking for a $100 range model, Rollie and Helens will carry both the St. Croix Triumph and the Shimano Convergence series, which are both decent sticks. Also, some small production rods like Musky Armor, Tackle Industries, and Strike Pro (the Spence Petros rods, which are also the Musky Innovations Bulldawg Rods) which are all around the $100 price range. I also agree with all the other suggestions about the 8' or longer rod choice. Will help to cast further with less fatigue, figure 8, and just have a better control on your presentation....


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have three of theese rods I use strictly for muskie (link below). They are great rods and will handle the larger lures without a problem. Plus, you CAN't beat the price. I just bought another one for my 16 year old son for christmas. It is the GMU764 model 7'6" MH 

The first one I bought was at the store. It actually had a muskie pictured on it. Don't ask me why, but it doesn't anymore.

Good luck to you!!!!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish..._l=SBC;cat104793480;cat104764680;cat104823180


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks! And I think if I'm not working, I'll make a trip up to the show. Not tough to talk myself into it in this weather. Cabin fever has set in bad. I've reorganized every piece of tackle I've got about 3 times!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Now you can sharpen all your hooks..


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Never have sharpened my hooks! If the weather doesn't break soon, it might get bad enough that I resort to that. I spend most of my time ordering stuff and pacing the floor waiting for the UPS man. Give me about two years and I'll winter in florida. To heck with this white stuff!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Buckeye1955 said:


> Never have sharpened my hooks! If the weather doesn't break soon, it might get bad enough that I resort to that


Oh man, you gotta start sharpening them hooks! You'll catch way more fish. A muskie's mouth is nothing but bone and teeth. The Lure Jehnsen hook sharpener (one with the yellow handle) is key for keeping hooks sharp. Honestly it's helped me out a bunch. I like my hooks sharp enough to stick to a fingernail.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

As mentioned, check out the Muskie show, but if you don't find what you're looking for, definately check out the Bass Pro Pete Maina rods. I have 4 and for the money they are well worth it. I agree go no less than 8', it will benefit in fighting the fish and figure 8's will be deeper and easier.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been fishing for bass for years. And the UPS guy brings new stuff every winter, so no need to do much hook sharpening. I'll remember that for the muskie stuff. (Hmmm, I need to talk to the UPS guy about that now....)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Buckeye1955 said:


> I've been fishing for bass for years. And the UPS guy brings new stuff every winter, so no need to do much hook sharpening. I'll remember that for the muskie stuff. (Hmmm, I need to talk to the UPS guy about that now....)


When you're talking Muskies, even brand new lures need sharpened. I sharpen them right out of the package.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

kx36594 said:


> I have three of theese rods I use strictly for muskie (link below). They are great rods and will handle the larger lures without a problem. Plus, you CAN't beat the price. I just bought another one for my 16 year old son for christmas. It is the GMU764 model 7'6" MH
> 
> The first one I bought was at the store. It actually had a muskie pictured on it. Don't ask me why, but it doesn't anymore.
> 
> ...



I will second this. This is one of, if not, the best entry level rod that you could get. 7'6" MH is perfect


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

There is a Bass Pro 6'-3" musky jerk bait rod in the SOMA56 auction (Lot #30). The bidding will start at $20 and go up in increments of $5. This type of rod is essential to get the proper action out of jerk baits. The auction also has a couple of Shimano trolling reels.


----------

